# Living in Florida for 6 months, working remotely for UK company



## Consideringtemporarymove (Oct 17, 2010)

Appreciate your advice - my husband and I are both living in the UK at the moment, but my husband is likely to get a 6 month visa to work in Florida for 6 months, but his visa will only allow him to work in Florida, it will not allow me to work there. 

However, I am hoping to ask my UK employer to let me work remotely in Florida for 6 months (all I need is the internet connection and a phone line as most of my work is computer based, though I may fly back to the UK for any client meetings), so to all intents and purposes I will be a UK employee (still paying UK tax, and being paid in the UK, the work is entirely UK work, just living in Florida for 6 months). Is this acceptable? do I, or my UK employer, need to pay any US tax? this will only be for 6 months anyway. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You work in the US and receive compensation for your work. The timeframe of your work is irrelevant. Have you read up on the visa you plan to use to spend six months in the US?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Consideringtemporarymove said:


> Is this acceptable?


It's not lawful.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Consideringtemporarymove said:


> so to all intents and purposes I will be a UK employee (still paying UK tax, and being paid in the UK, the work is entirely UK work, just living in Florida for 6 months). Is this acceptable? do I, or my UK employer, need to pay any US tax? this will only be for 6 months anyway. Thanks in advance for your help.


"To all intents and purposes" isn't the way the law works. It's where you are "resident" while you're doing the work - and for the six months you are in the US with your husband, you are "resident" in the US and subject to US taxes on any and all earnings.

While there are no doubt some folks who have gotten away with this sort of thing, should you run into any problems where you are "discovered" it is a rather serious violation of the terms of your visa and you could find yourself subject to some rather harsh penalties.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

